# Sieg!!! Sieg!!! Sieg!!!



## Gast der nicht aufgibt (4 Mai 2004)

Habe heute einen netten Brief von der Tele..... bekommen.
Orginaltext: 
Die Entscheidung der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post zur Abschaltung der von Ihnen reklamierten Servicenummer 0900 90000049 ist noch nicht bestandskräfigt.
Wir haben uns in Ihren Fall, vorrangig jedoch aus wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen und unter Berücksichtigung der relativ geringen Forderung dafür entschieden, die strittigen Entgelte für Gesprächsverbindungen zum Service 0900 in Höhe von insgesamt 29,95€ aus Kulanz und damit ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht zu erstatten. usw.

Danke liebe Tele...!!!  
Ein großes  :thumb: DANKESCHÖN  :thumb: an all die, die mir mit Rat
und Hilfe zur seite standen und ohne die ich wohl bezahlt hätte!!!!! :respekt:  
siehe: Beitrag "Global Netcom Gmbh"
Weiter so!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Sorry, hab einfach keine Lust in den besagten Beitrag zu schaun; 

Du hast die 29,95€ aufgrund eines Beitrags, welcher von der Global Netcom gefordert wurde, erstattet bekommen?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2004)

@Gast der nicht aufgibt

Gratulation, das wird den anderen Mut machen , weiter zu kämpfen  :thumb: 

cp 

PS: 


			
				AK schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, hab einfach keine Lust in den besagten Beitrag zu schaun;


dann laß es sein..


			
				AK schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast die 29,95€ aufgrund eines Beitrags, welcher von der Global Netcom
> gefordert wurde, erstattet bekommen?


und nachts ist kälter als draussen


----------



## dvill (4 Mai 2004)

Der Originaltext der Rechnungsstelle ist originell verdreht.

Es wird keine Rufnummer abgeschaltet, sondern ein Dialer, der die gesetzlichen Anforderungen nach Ansicht der RegTP nicht erfüllt, wurde rückwirkend ausgemustert mit der Konsequenz, dass für Verbraucher keine Zahlungspflicht besteht (Sagt die RegTP).

Immerhin kann man das über den Einzelfall hinaus so verstehen, dass die Beträge nicht weiter eingefordert werden. Das ist schon einmal positiv.

Nur: Wie erfahren die übrigen Betroffenen von dieser Möglichkeit. Buchen die jetzt alle Beträge zu dieser Rufnummer zurück?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Welche übrigen Betroffenen ?
Ich glaube du verwechselt hier HAS mit Global Netcom oder Intexus.
Wenn der Kunde Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hat (Logos und SMS, Sexchats, Downloads, Forumseintragen, Kontaktbörsen..) dann wird er auch dafür bezahlen müssen.
Wenn ich in eine Gaststätte gehe - dort mich betrinke - dann nach 4 Monaten erfahre der Wirt hatte angeblich keine Genehmigung hätte - dann kann ich ja wohl auch schlecht die Zahlung der Getränkerechnung verweigern
Ich glaube du machst es dir da ein bischen zu einfach lieber Dietmar.
Dein Schwarz/Weiss Denken wird nicht vor Gericht bestand haben.
Nicht bei Dialern die den User 3 mal nach einer Zustimmung fragen.
Aber lassen wir die Gerichte entscheiden.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2004)

Das übliche Geblubbere aus dem Untergrund 



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lassen wir die Gerichte entscheiden.



jep, einfach bei http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm nachschauen, da wirds immer "grüner"  :thumb: 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Keines dieser Urteile ist vergleichbar mit dem Stand den die REGTP im April erzeugt hat.
Wir reden nicht von Autodialern oder unbewussten Einwählern.
Man sollte dem Gericht nicht Dummheit unterstellen.
Wer bewusst Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hat - wird diese bezahlen.
Das sehen die Gerichte auch so.

P.S.  So jetzt bitte wieder einen niveaulosen Spruch  ... damit das hier ja kein Diskussionsforum wird.


----------



## Heiko (4 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bewusst Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hat - wird diese bezahlen.


Das ist genau die Meinung, die wir hier vertreten.
Reicht das?


----------



## dvill (4 Mai 2004)

Die übrigen Betroffenen sind die, die ebenfalls einen Dialer gestartet hatten, der nun nachträglich ohne Registrierung dasteht.

Die können nun unter Bezug auf die Entscheidung der RegTP mit der Buchungsstelle ihrer Telefonrechnung Kontakt aufnehmen und die Ansicht der RegTP vortragen.

Das hat nun mit Gerichten erst einmal nichts zu tun.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (4 Mai 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Keines dieser Urteile ist vergleichbar mit dem Stand den die REGTP im April erzeugt hat.
> Wir reden nicht von Autodialern oder unbewussten Einwählern.


Soweit ich die Urteile gelesen habe, ist dort ebenfalls nicht von Autodialern die Rede. Es geht jeweils um alltägliche Dialer zu der Zeit, die jedoch den Verbraucher unzureichend informierten, das Produkt unzureichend beschrieben und um Anbieter, die nicht die erforderlichen Nachweise erbringen können.



			
				Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte dem Gericht nicht Dummheit unterstellen.


Da könnte ich nicht besser sagen!

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

@Dietmar Vill

Schön dass wir da einer Meinung sind.

Wer leistung nutzt - muss diese auch bezahlen. Wer keine Leistung nutzt oder durch Autodialer ect. betrogen wurde brauch nichts zu bezaheln.

So werden die Gerichte das sehen - so sehen die Gerichte dies bereits.


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer leistung nutzt - muss diese auch bezahlen. Wer keine Leistung nutzt
> oder durch Autodialer ect. betrogen wurde brauch nichts zu bezaheln





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heiko hat bereits den Standpunkt dargelegt, wie oft soll das noch wiederholt werden?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

*Zwei Stühle, eine Meinung.*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich in eine Gaststätte gehe - dort mich betrinke - dann nach 4 Monaten erfahre der Wirt hatte angeblich keine Genehmigung hätte - dann kann ich ja wohl auch schlecht die Zahlung der Getränkerechnung verweigern


Siehst Du völlig richtig. Schließlich ist der Wirt, ob mit oder ohne Schankgenehmigung um seine Bierchen entreichert. Und dafür hat jemand gerade zu stehen. Aber was ich mich gerade frage: Ist das bei euch die Regel, dass der Wirt nach 4 Monaten immer noch keine Kohle gesehen hat? Wo lebst Du denn? Da will ich auch wohnen!



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Schwarz/Weiss Denken wird nicht vor Gericht bestand haben.


Hoffentlich nicht. Aber Du weißt ja: Vor Gericht und auf hoher See...
Nebenbei: Worin besteht eigentlich der Schaden, den ein Dialer- oder Inhalteanbieter hat, wenn der Geprellte nicht zahlt? Wurde der überhaupt schonmal vor Gericht nachgewiesen?



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht bei Dialern die den User 3 mal nach einer Zustimmung fragen.


Was hat das eigentlich mit dem Dialer zu tun? Der ist doch sowas wie eine Kreditkarte, oder? Wenn jemand ohne Gegenleistung von meinem Kreditkartenkonto abbucht, dann hole ich mir mein Geld zurück. Wenn jemand ohne Gegenleistung über meine Telefonrechnung abrechnen möchte, dann halte ich die Zahlung zurück. Ist doch ganz einfach, oder?



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bewusst Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hat - wird diese bezahlen.
> Das sehen die Gerichte auch so.


Wer bewusst Leistungen in Anspruch nimmt und diese bezahlt, der wird wohl kaum vor Gericht landen, oder? Was soll der Richter feststellen? Dass die Parteien, die sich nicht streiten offensichtlich einer Meinung sind? Komische Ansichten.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wer leistung nutzt - muss diese auch bezahlen. Wer keine Leistung nutzt oder durch Autodialer ect. betrogen wurde brauch nichts zu bezaheln.
> 
> So werden die Gerichte das sehen - so sehen die Gerichte dies bereits.


Du hattest es doch fast: Du musst Deinen Satz ein wenig umformulieren: Wer Leistungen *wissentlich entgeltlich* nutzt...

Dann kommen wir sicher überein.


----------



## dvill (4 Mai 2004)

Fragen zu Auswirkungen widerrufener Registrierungen beantwortet am besten die RegTP in der Entscheidung vom 15.04.04.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (4 Mai 2004)

> Wer leistung nutzt - muss diese auch bezahlen. Wer keine Leistung nutzt oder durch Autodialer ect. betrogen wurde brauch nichts zu bezaheln.
> 
> So werden die Gerichte das sehen - so sehen die Gerichte dies bereits.



Sorry, dass ich auch noch einmal in die Kerbe schlage. Trotzdem meine Anmerkung: Die Frage, ob "Leistungen" bezahlt werden müssen, wenn diese über Dialer abgerechnet wurden, deren Registrierung nachträglich entzogen wurde, ist meines Wissens nach bislang von keinem Gericht beantwortet worden. Daher erübrigt es sich, hier Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Einwahlen über nachträglich als nicht registriert geltende Dialer dürften nämlich rechtlich nichts mit Auto-Dialern zu tun haben. Oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Teleton (4 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So werden die Gerichte das sehen - so sehen die Gerichte dies bereits.



Ne Entscheidung wo Gerichte über die Dialer der Generation nach Gesetzesänderung entschieden hätten ist mir nicht bekannt, hast Du Fundstellen/Aktenzeichen ?
Mir ist auch kein einziger Fall bekannt in dem die DTAG eine Dialersache über einen halbherzigen Mahnbescheidsversuch hinaus durchgezogen hätte.
Allerdings würde sich dann die spannende Frage stellen, ob die Preisangaben in den Fensterchen tatsächlich zu einem Vertragsschluss führen. Kann es sein dass DTAG und Dialerbetreiber die Antwort auf diese Frage gar nicht genau wissen wollen ?

Teleton


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Kunde Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hat (Logos und SMS, Sexchats, Downloads, Forumseintragen, Kontaktbörsen..) dann wird er auch dafür bezahlen müssen.


Da die Nummern der GN oder Intexus nicht von der T-Com sind, sondern von anderen Anbieter (z. B. Q1/MCN/eigene sind), befürchte ich, dass der Gast (sei es Moritz, Tonnos oder wer auch immer) womöglich separate Rechungen an die Widersprüchler versenden lassen wird - lassen wir uns überraschen!


----------



## Gast der nicht aufgibt (4 Mai 2004)

Mein Gott, was hab ich den da vom Zaun gebrochen!!!!
Ich bin auch der Meinung das bei 2sek. Einwahl wohl keine Leistung erbracht wurde und auch nicht erbracht werden kann!!! 
Oder irre ich mich da?!
Internetdialer ob versteckt,  oder mit DREI mal Okay, oder mit sonstwas
für ein Aktiverungstool sind für mich Betrug.
Keine Leistung!!!! Keine klaren Kostenangaben in der Eingabemaske usw.
Und man kann nur hoffen das die Bundesregierung den ganzen Dialermüll
endlich einen Riegel vorschiebt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Nummern der GN oder Intexus nicht von der T-Com sind, sondern von anderen Anbieter (z. B. Q1/MCN/eigene sind), befürchte ich, dass der Gast (sei es Moritz, Tonnos oder wer auch immer) womöglich separate Rechungen an die Widersprüchler versenden lassen wird - lassen wir uns überraschen!



Ist das jemals passiert? Dazu müsste er doch Forderungsinhaber sein.


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2004)

Noch nicht, aber es scheint, man arbeite daran.

Um Himmelsgotteswillen - ich mag niemanden entmutigen! Der Schritt aus der T-Com-Rechung ist der wichtigste. Die weiteren müssen durchfochten werden, wobei die Entscheidungsfreudigkeit der Gerichte wohl eher gen dem Endkunden tendiert. Bei 2 sec. Verbindung für 30 € scheint mir das Eis der Anbieter doch recht dünn.

_Sollte es (bei so kurzen Verbindungen) tatsächlich zu einer Folgerechung kommen, würde ich jetzt zu früheren Empfehlungen tendieren - aber mein (hoffentlich) erholtes Verhältnis zu DF verbietet mir derartige Ratschläge hier._


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nicht, aber es scheint, man arbeite daran.
> 
> _Sollte es (bei so kurzen Verbindungen) tatsächlich zu einer Folgerechung kommen, würde ich jetzt zu früheren Empfehlungen tendieren - aber mein (hoffentlich) erholtes Verhältnis zu DF verbietet mir derartige Ratschläge hier._



Kannst Du Deine Vermutungen mal auf konkrete Beine stellen?


----------



## galdikas (4 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bewusst Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hat - wird diese bezahlen. Das sehen die Gerichte auch so.



Das Gesetz kennt keine Regelung, wonach die Erbringung einer Dienstleistung dadurch zu einem Anspruch des Leistungserbringers führt, daß sich der Leistungsempfänger dieser Tatsache bewußt ist. 

Bevor der Diensteerbringer einen vertraglichen Entgelt-Anspruch geltend machen kann, muß er jedenfalls die Tatsachen für einen Vertragsschluß aufzeigen - z.B. daß er bewußt und gewollt mit seiner Diensteerbringung beauftragt worden ist. Bei unbestellter Diensteerbringung ist ein Anspruch ausgeschlossen (und besteht nicht etwa dann, wenn der Empfänger die unbestellte Dienstleistungserbringung im Bewußtsein entgegennimmt, sie nicht bestellt zu haben).

Die Berechtigung eines Zahlungsanspruchs wird also nicht danach abgegrenzt, ob sich der Empfänger der geleisteten Dienste bewußt ist, daß diese zu seinem Vorteil geleistet werden, sondern danach, ob er sie so, wie sie erbracht werden, bei dem Vergütungsfordernden bestellt hat - jedenfall dann, wenn der Empfänger Verbraucher ist.  ( Wer das Servierfräulein um ein Glas Wasser bittet, braucht ein von einem fremden Ober eilfertig aufgetischtes Bier nicht zu zahlen (selbst wenn er es getrunken hat) - es sei denn, er hätte es dem auf den aufgeschnappten Wasserwunsch hin aus seinem Hinterhalt hervorstürzenden Bierkellner ansehen müssen, daß der den Bierkrug in der irrigen Vorstellung kredenzt hätte, damit eine ihm gegolten habende Order auszuführen. )

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor der Diensteerbringer einen vertraglichen Entgelt-Anspruch geltend machen kann, muß er jedenfalls die Tatsachen für einen Vertragsschluß aufzeigen - z.B. daß er bewußt und gewollt mit seiner Diensteerbringung beauftragt worden ist.



Interessant - aber nichts Neues. 
Drei Mal ok eingeben ist keine Bestellung?
Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit der Katze, die 3 Mal über die Tastatur gelaufen ist!



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Bei unbestellter Diensteerbringung ist ein Anspruch ausgeschlossen (und besteht nicht etwa dann, wenn der Empfänger die unbestellte Dienstleistungserbringung im Bewußtsein entgegennimmt, sie nicht bestellt zu haben).


Unstrittig  



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> ( Wer das Servierfräulein um ein Glas Wasser bittet, braucht ein von einem fremden Ober eilfertig aufgetischtes Bier nicht zu zahlen (selbst wenn er es getrunken hat) - es sei denn, er hätte es dem auf den aufgeschnappten Wasserwunsch hin aus seinem Hinterhalt hervorstürzenden Bierkellner ansehen müssen, daß der den Bierkrug in der irrigen Vorstellung kredenzt hätte, damit eine ihm gegolten habende Order auszuführen. )



Diese Meinung kannst Du sicherlich begründen?
Wenn ich in einer Kneipe ein Bier vorgesetzt bekomme, kann ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass es umsonst ist. Vielmehr wäre es meine Pflicht den Kellner darauf hinzuweisen, dass ich es nicht bestellt habe.  Oder das Bier stehen lassen! In Anlehnung zu dem Sexurteil neulich könnte man sagen: Man weiss, das es in einer Kneipe kein Bier umsonst gibt.
Aber Du kannst mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. 


Ein interessierter Leser


----------



## dotshead (4 Mai 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> ( Wer das Servierfräulein um ein Glas Wasser bittet, braucht ein von einem fremden Ober eilfertig aufgetischtes Bier nicht zu zahlen (selbst wenn er es getrunken hat) - es sei denn, er hätte es dem auf den aufgeschnappten Wasserwunsch hin aus seinem Hinterhalt hervorstürzenden Bierkellner ansehen müssen, daß der den Bierkrug in der irrigen Vorstellung kredenzt hätte, damit eine ihm gegolten habende Order auszuführen. )
> gal.



*Lol* mit der Begründung geht jede Kneipe Pleite.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Mai 2004)

Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant - aber nichts Neues.
> Drei Mal ok eingeben ist keine Bestellung?
> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit der Katze, die 3 Mal über die Tastatur gelaufen ist!



3x OK sind 3x OK. Wie wird da eine Bestellung draus?


----------



## Rex Cramer (4 Mai 2004)

Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich in einer Kneipe ein Bier vorgesetzt bekomme, kann ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass es umsonst ist.



Irgendwie umschiffst Du jedes mal wieder die kritischen Punkte. Im allgemeinen kriege ich ja nur ein Bier hingestellt, wenn ich´s zuvor bestellt habe, oder? Bei uns gibt es keine Kneipen, in denen man einfach so, ohne gefragt zu werden, mit Bierchen zugeballert wird. Aber bei uns gibt es auch keine Kneipen, in denen man nicht wenigstens am selben Abend abkassiert wird. Bei Dir funktioniert das ja offensichtlich alles anders.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

3x OK sind immerhin eine Willenserklärung. Wenn es jetzt noch eine zweite gibt und diese sich auch noch decken, wird alles gut. Bei der Mehrzahl der gegenwärtigen Mehrwertangebote geht das allerdings über "Du drücken 3x OK - ich kriegen Geld" nicht hinaus. Ob sich im Säckel aufhalten eine adäquate Gegenleistung verbirgt?


----------



## sascha (4 Mai 2004)

> In Anlehnung zu dem Sexurteil neulich könnte man sagen: Man weiss, das es in einer Kneipe kein Bier umsonst gibt.



Das Beispiel hinkt massiv. Da müsstest Du schon erwähnen, dass die Gewerbeaufsicht dem Gast zuvor den Schlüssel für die Kneipentür abgenommen hatte und er ihn ganz bewusst zurückforderte, ehe er in die teure Schenke ging und das Bier bestellte...


----------



## jackyw (4 Mai 2004)

Nun ja, da die Kneipe wird eventuell Pleite gehen, ist dann aber selber schuld! Der Kunde hat ja einen mündlichen Vertrag über ein Glas Wasser abgeschlossen, nicht aber über einen Krug Bier. Wird Ihm nun ein Krug Bier anstatt dem Wasser kredenzt, ist dies ja nicht das Problem des Kunden sondern der Kneipe, oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Gruß jackyw


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

genau ...  schon den gesunden menschenverstand ausschalten und sich auf paragraphen berufen - !!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.  So jetzt bitte wieder einen niveaulosen Spruch  ... damit das hier ja kein Diskussionsforum wird.



Stammt das nicht von Dir? Seltsam...


----------



## sascha (5 Mai 2004)

> genau ... schon den gesunden menschenverstand ausschalten und sich auf paragraphen berufen - !!



Richtig. Rechtssicherheit ist ja das Einzige, was einem noch bleibt...


----------



## dotshead (5 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Interessierter Leser schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Kellner fragt: Möchten Sie ein Getränk trinken?
Gast bestätigt: OK
Der Kellner fragt: Wollen Sie das Getränk auch aufnehmen?
Gast bestätigt: OK
Der Kellner fragt: Das Trinken dieses Bieres kostet 1,86 €/Glas möchten Sie das?
Gast bestätigt: OK

Ist das keine Bestellung?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2004)

Du gibst drei Willenserklärungen ab, wenn Du in der Kneipe Dein Bier bestellen willst? Wenn ich das auf den Dialer umsetze, dann fehlt nicht selten das Bier, weil so einige PP-Betreiber auf den Dialeranbieter verweisen, bevor´s ans Eingemachte geht. Sie kommen über vage Werbung nicht hinaus und geben kein konkretes Angebot bzw. keine Invitatio ab. Das Bier halte ich dagegen für ziemlich konkret. Insofern beantworte ich Deine Frage mit "Nein"...


----------



## sascha (5 Mai 2004)

> Ist das keine Bestellung?



Es bringt wenig, dieses krumme Beispiel weiter fortzusetzen. Die Beschwerden über bestellte Biere sind ja ebenso selten wie Beschwerden über legale, gesetzeskonforme und korrekt mit dem Preis ausgezeichnete Dialerangebote. Letztlich geht es ja eher um Kneipen, denen von der Gewerbeaufsicht nachträglich die Erlaubnis zum Ausschank entzogen wurde, weil sie a) verdünntes Bier, oder b) trotz gegenteiliger Versicherung keine korrekte Speise- und Getränkekarte haben, oder c) draußen kostenloses Bier versprechen und drinnen 29,90 Euro pro Halbe verlangen...


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2004)

In der Kneipe sind alle Getränke kostenlos,

garantiert,

aber der Wirt kassiert beim Rausgehen für die Benutzung der Gläser.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jackyw (5 Mai 2004)

Moment....das Beispiel muss noch sein, auch wenns krumm ist.

Ich habe während meines Studiums in einer Kneipe gearbeitet. Nach 3x OK hätte es einen Satz heißer Ohren gesetzt! Aber nicht für den Gast, sondern für mich!

Der Kellner fragt: Möchten Sie ein Getränk trinken? 
Gast bestätigt: Ja ein Wasser!
Der Kellner fragt: Wollen Sie das Getränk, hüstel Bier auch aufnehmen? 
Gast bestätigt: Hä! Ich will ein Wasser  
Der Kellner fragt: Das Trinken dieses Bieres kostet 1,86 €/Minute möchten Sie das? Gast bestätigt mit Satz heißer Ohren für Kellner

*Wie läuft´s in der Realität:*
Gast: liest seufzend Getränkekarte 
Kellner kommt: Was darf´s sein?
Gast: Ein kleines Wasser
Kellner kommt mit kleinem Wasser

Gruß jackyw


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

@dvill

Kannst du doch garnicht wissen was in der Kneipe los ist.
Soviel wie du postest - schreibst  - anrufst hast du doch schon lange keine Kneipe mehr von innen gesehen.


Du hast bestimmt Bermuda Dreieick Verbot.

Denn wer in allem nur negatives sieht - wer will mit dem schon rausgehen ...

Oder Herr Doktor ?

Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich das es Menschen gibt die sich vor's Bordell stellen und schreien : "Nutte sind scheisse" ...

...  und sich dann später wundern.

Fakt ist: Wer im Bordell Champus bestellt - der wird den auch zahlen.[/list]


----------



## Interessierter Leser (5 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> 3x OK sind 3x OK. Wie wird da eine Bestellung draus?



Wollen Sie unseren Service nutzen?
Wollen Sie unseren Service nutzen? 
Wollen Sie unseren Service nutzen? 

Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?  Wo ist das keine Bestellung?
Dich stört, dass die Preisangabe erst beim 3. Mal kommt? Bedank Dich bei der Regtp! Aber Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass sich - wenn das anders wäre - etwas ändern würde am Geschrei  "ich habe nie ok geklickt"




			
				Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie umschiffst Du jedes mal wieder die kritischen Punkte. Im allgemeinen kriege ich ja nur ein Bier hingestellt, wenn ich´s zuvor bestellt habe, oder? Bei uns gibt es keine Kneipen, in denen man einfach so, ohne gefragt zu werden, mit Bierchen zugeballert wird. Aber bei uns gibt es auch keine Kneipen, in denen man nicht wenigstens am selben Abend abkassiert wird. Bei Dir funktioniert das ja offensichtlich alles anders.



Jedes Mal? 
Ich hab hier bisher 5 Mal gepostet, 4 Mal vor ein paar Monaten. Aber nun bin ich ja auch registriert, dann kannst Du es besser verfolgen  

Achja, zum Thema: 
Nein, bei mir funktioniert nicht Alles anders!
Zum Thema Kneipe: 
Wenn ich es nicht bestellt habe, gebe ich es zurück. Wenn du es anders machst, muss ich da nichts mehr zu sagen ...  Rechtlich kann ich das nicht werten, da mir das juristische Wissen fehlt.  Da kann ich nur auf den gesunden Menschenverstand des Wirtes tippen ... oder ggf des Richters.

Und wir reden hier - um auf den Dialer zurück zu kommen - nicht von ungefragt. Es ist nicht ein Autodialer oder sonst etwas Illagales im Gespräch, sondern ein Dialer, der eine 3 fache Bestätigung braucht.



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> In Anlehnung zu dem Sexurteil neulich könnte man sagen: Man weiss, das es in einer Kneipe kein Bier umsonst gibt.
> 
> 
> Das Beispiel hinkt massiv. Da müsstest Du schon erwähnen, dass die Gewerbeaufsicht dem Gast zuvor den Schlüssel für die Kneipentür abgenommen hatte und er ihn ganz bewusst zurückforderte, ehe er in die teure Schenke ging und das Bier bestellte...



Naja, es ging bei dem Urteil um bewussten Betrug (so hab ich es gelesen, nur meine Meinung).  Insofern hast Du Recht. Trotzdem hat das Urteil mit der Aussage "Sexdienstlleistungen sind nicht umsonst, sowas weiss man" schon einen deutlichen Weg eingeschlagen. 
Da ich wie, gesagt, kein Rechtsanwalt bin, äussere ich mich zu dem Thema nicht weiter. 



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Du gibst drei Willenserklärungen ab, wenn Du in der Kneipe Dein Bier bestellen willst? Wenn ich das auf den Dialer umsetze, dann fehlt nicht selten das Bier, weil so einige PP-Betreiber auf den Dialeranbieter verweisen, bevor´s ans Eingemachte geht. Sie kommen über vage Werbung nicht hinaus und geben kein konkretes Angebot bzw. keine Invitatio ab. Das Bier halte ich dagegen für ziemlich konkret. Insofern beantworte ich Deine Frage mit "Nein"...
> 
> 
> > So ein Blödsinn ...
> ...


----------



## Interessierter Leser (5 Mai 2004)

jackyw schrieb:
			
		

> Moment....das Beispiel muss noch sein, auch wenns krumm ist.
> 
> 
> Der Kellner fragt: Wollen Sie das Getränk, hüstel Bier auch aufnehmen?



Wo ist das gegeben? 
Sinngemäss für die Dialer?


----------



## Gast der nicht aufgibt (5 Mai 2004)

Hm! Wunder wunder!!!
Ist ja richtigt nett geworden!!!
Sehr erbaulich, läßt sich auch gut lesen, macht richtig Spaß!!!!


----------



## Gast der nicht aufgibt (5 Mai 2004)

Im Übrigen, ich habe die Einwahl nicht dreimal mit OKAY bestädigt.
Auch das gibst!!!!
Bei 2sek. kann man wohl nicht von einer gewollten Einwahl ausgehen.


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Und den schönsten Kommentar des Abends:


Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit.

Sprüche wie "Durch die Aktivierung entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten" stehen ganz weit oben. Da reicht unsereiner nicht ran.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jackyw (5 Mai 2004)

@Interessierter Leser

Wie von Sascha bemerkt, das Beispiel ist auch meines Erachtens reichlich krumm und wird zu keinem Ergebnis führen, aber in einer Kneipe weiß ich von Anfang an was mich der Spaß kostet. Der Kellner legt mir keinen gefaltenen Zettel mit irgendwelchen AGB´s auf den Tresen, in denen dann der Preis so gut wie möglich versteckt ist. 

Gruß jackyw


----------



## Rex Cramer (5 Mai 2004)

Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen Sie unseren Service nutzen?
> Wollen Sie unseren Service nutzen?
> Wollen Sie unseren Service nutzen?
> 
> ...


Wieso denn 3x das Gleiche? Um den Nutzer mürbe zu machen? Die Frage bleibt immer noch, worin der Service besteht. Da liegt das Problem und da kann sich der Nutzer auch nach dem hundertsten OK noch abgezockt fühlen. Nicht selten zu recht, oder?



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich es nicht bestellt habe, gebe ich es zurück. Wenn du es anders machst, muss ich da nichts mehr zu sagen ... Rechtlich kann ich das nicht werten, da mir das juristische Wissen fehlt. Da kann ich nur auf den gesunden Menschenverstand des Wirtes tippen ... oder ggf des Richters.


Der Trick besteht darin, das Ganze über die Dienstleistung zu lösen. Deswegen ist die Kneipe und das Bier als Beispiel denkbar ungeeignet. Bereicherungsrechtliche Rückabwicklung wäre beim Bierbeispiel tatsächlich auch möglich. Aber wenn der Wirt bewusst einen Irrtum herbeiführt und mich in dem Glauben lässt, das Bier geschenkt zu bekommen, wird´s doch etwas konfus: Der Bezug des Bieres ist gratis!



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Blödsinn ...
> Schalt gleich mal den Werbechannel bei RTL/SAT was weiss ich wo ein.
> Da weisst Du auch (oder doch nicht?!), was Du bekommst... ein Fettweggerät, ein "Nichtraucherin10tagenundausserdempotenzbiszumumfallen".


Jepp. Blödsinn. Hier handelt es sich um Sachen, die nach dem Fernabsatzrecht bestellt und zurückgegeben werden können. Geht das beim Dialer etwa auch?



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> So what? Wer sich auf ein soclhes Angebot einlässt, muss auch davon ausgehen, dass die Leistung nicht seinen Erwartungen entspricht.


"Werbung" ist also Deiner Meinung nach ein Freibrief, nach Strich und Faden belogen zu werden? Wir reden ja nicht vom schönen Hamburger auf dem McDonalds-Plakat, sondern von handfesten Aussagen: Nichtraucher in 10 Tagen.



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst Du es beim Fernseher/Laptop/usw., das bei Aldi angeboten wird? Du hast techn. Daten, die der Werbung des Anbieters entsprechen (oder hast Du schon mal gesehen, dass dort explizit auf eine Desktop CPU in einem Laptoip hingewiesen wird?).


Es wird nicht aktiv gelogen, oder? Weißt Du auch warum? Weil die Mitbewerber mit Argusaugen über die Werbung ihrer Konkurrenten wachen. Ich kenne einen Markt, wo genau das überhaupt nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Interessierter Leser (5 Mai 2004)

>Wieso denn 3x das Gleiche? Um den Nutzer mürbe zu machen? Die 
> Frage bleibt immer noch, worin der Service besteht. Da liegt das 
> Problem und da kann sich der Nutzer auch nach dem hundertsten OK 
> noch abgezockt fühlen. Nicht selten zu recht, oder?

Weil die RegTP und unsere übereifrigen Politiker es so wollten!
Bedank Dich bei den Herren des blinden Aktionismus :/ 
Jedes Volk bekommt die Regierung ....

Davon ab: 
Das viele dieser Seiten das Geld nicht wert sind, sehe ich genauso. Dazu s.u. mehr. 

> Der Trick besteht darin, das Ganze über die Dienstleistung zu lösen. 
> Deswegen ist die Kneipe und das Bier als Beispiel denkbar ungeeignet. 
> Bereicherungsrechtliche Rückabwicklung wäre beim Bierbeispiel 
> tatsächlich auch möglich. Aber wenn der Wirt bewusst einen Irrtum 
> herbeiführt und mich in dem Glauben lässt, das Bier geschenkt zu 
> bekommen, wird´s doch etwas konfus: Der Bezug des Bieres ist gratis!

Korrekt, so weit ich mit meinem Laienverstand "das Recht" (TM) verstehe. 



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Blödsinn ...
> Schalt gleich mal den Werbechannel bei RTL/SAT was weiss ich wo ein.
> Da weisst Du auch (oder doch nicht?!), was Du bekommst... ein Fettweggerät, ein "Nichtraucherin10tagenundausserdempotenzbiszumumfallen".



> Jepp. Blödsinn. Hier handelt es sich um Sachen, die nach dem 
> Fernabsatzrecht bestellt und zurückgegeben werden können. Geht das 
> beim Dialer etwa auch?

Nein, beim Dialer nicht, da die Leistung erbracht worden ist und nicht 
zurückgefordert werden kann. 
Aber nehmen wir z.B. des Herrn Vills Lieblingsgegner: send***.de 
Willst Du sagen, dort gibt es keine Gegenleistung?
Aber Fernabsatzgesetz, netter Stichpunkt...... 
Da sind wir beim gleichen Thema, wie bei den Dialern auch. Schutz des Kunden ist  schön, gut und wichtig. Aber wer schützt den Händler vor betrügerischen Kunden? Naja, das ist eine andere Baustelle, aber genauso auf unsere unfähigen, nach Populismus heischenden, Politiker zurückzuführen. (Ich kann Dir da gerne Statistiken eines Kollegen zu geben!).

Du sprichst bei der o.g. Bestellung von einer Order im Sinne des Fernabsatzgesetzes. Mag sein. 
Was ist mit RTL - Ruf mich an, bis zu EUR XXX zu gewinnen (ich sehs gerade uns kotze, Schema 9Live)... RTL Mittag Quiz, Deutschland findet keinen Superstar usw? 
Ja klar, der Anruf kostet "nur" 49 Cent. 
Eben: NUR!
Da regt sich keiner auf .. ich hab 100 Mal angerufen und bin nicht durchgekommen, Skandal! Ich konnte die XXX EUR nicht gewinnen. 
Ist die Dummheit der User - nicht im Sinne von nicht lesen können oder sich keine Gedanken über den Gegenwert machen, auch wenn es das trifft - abhängig von der Summe?
In diesem Fall erhoffen sich die Leute einen Gewinn. Im Falle einer bezahlten Dienstleitung auch. 
Passend dazu deine folgende Aussagen ... 




			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> So what? Wer sich auf ein soclhes Angebot einlässt, muss auch davon ausgehen, dass die Leistung nicht seinen Erwartungen entspricht.



> "Werbung" ist also Deiner Meinung nach ein Freibrief, nach Strich und 
> Faden belogen zu werden? Wir reden ja nicht vom schönen Hamburger 
> auf dem McDonalds-Plakat, sondern von handfesten Aussagen: 
> Nichtraucher in 10 Tagen.

Nein!
Werbung ist ein Mittel, seine Waren anzupreisen. Nur sollten die Aussagen (in der Werbung) der Wahrheit entsprechen.
Wenn bei einem Notebook mit 3GHz geworben wird, weiss jeder FACHKUNDIGE, dass es sich um eine Desktop CPU handelt. Damit um einen Oberschenkelwärmer, mit Akkulaufzeiten < 90 Minuten usw. 
Der Dummuser sagt "boah, geil, 3 Ghz!" und guckt etwas blöde, wenn er auf der Fahrt von HH nach M nach 90 Minuten nix mehr machen kann, der Kollege mit dem Centrino  aber 6h arbeitet. 
Also? FACHKUNDIG!
Wer keine Ahnung hat, soll sich beraten lassen!
Oder besser gesagt: 
Die Mentalität der 3GHz Laptop Käufer entspricht dem "Geiz ist geil" Syndrom. Wer darauf reinfällt, ist es selber Schuld! 
Gleiches gilt für das Internet. Wer der Meinung ist, dort ist alles umsonst und er muss nur das tun, was auf dem Bildschirm steht ... tja, dem ist halt nicht zu helfen. 
Die Leute die (wie hier behauptet wurde) 3xOK eintippen, weil es ermüdent ist und man deshalb nicht mehr liest: 
Wenn ich denen an der Tür/im Supermarkt usw.  3 Mal sage: "Unterschreiben Sie hier und Sie werden glücklich" und sie unterschreiben .... 




			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst Du es beim Fernseher/Laptop/usw., das bei Aldi angeboten wird? Du hast techn. Daten, die der Werbung des Anbieters entsprechen (oder hast Du schon mal gesehen, dass dort explizit auf eine Desktop CPU in einem Laptoip hingewiesen wird?).


> Es wird nicht aktiv gelogen, oder? Weißt Du auch warum? Weil die 
> Mitbewerber mit Argusaugen über die Werbung ihrer Konkurrenten 
> wachen. Ich kenne einen Markt, wo genau das überhaupt nicht 
> funktioniert.

Korrekt -  und ich vermute, dass wir den gleichen Markt kennen. 
Ach ja ... wenn grosse Elektronikketten einen 2.4 GHz Ahtlon mit einer GF 4 Karte als Gamer PC bewerben ... so sit das nicht gelogen, aber eine Aussage, die sehr dehnbar ist. Doom 2 läuft darauf problemlos, Farcry wohl weniger. 

Egal .... 
Wird bei den Dialerseiten gelogen? 
Was und wann wird gelogen? 
Gib mir mal ein paar Beispiele!

Es gibt mit Sicherheit schwarze Schafe, wo hinter dem Dialer wirklich nur das hintersteckt, was minimal zu erwarten ist. 
Wer das nicht erkennt, hat ein Problem :/  

Aber dann kommt der nächste (juristische, zum. für mich) Schritt: 
Wer ist dafür haftbar zu machen? Der Dialeranbieter (in meinen Augen ein Dienstleister, wie eine Bank auch), oder der der die Seite unterhält?

BTW: Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich gesagt: 
Die Hexenjagd wird zu verstärkten Auslandsdialern führen. War es nicht so in letzter Zeit? 
Warum nimmt ein Herr Vill nur seinen Lieblingsgegner aufs Korn, während es doch deutlich lohnendere, weil illegal arbeitende, Anbieter gibt. 

Noch eins: Danke für die nette Diskussion, hätte ich nicht gedacht! 



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Namenloser schrieb:
> Und den schönsten Kommentar des Abends:
> 
> Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit.
> ...



Tja, wenn Sie meinen Namen immer noch nicht gelesen haben, nach der Registrierung, kann ich Ihnen auch nicht helfen. Wie wäre es mit einer Besinngung auf das RL?

Davon ab, Sie sind doch der König der Recherchen. 
Da sollten sie in den alten Artikeln schnell nachlesen können, dass ich weder Dialer-, noch Inhalteanbieter, noch Webmaster bin. 
Also bitte ich von solchen Sprüchen wie "Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit." abzusehen. 
Wo Ihre Aussagen heranreichen, weiss ich nach ca. einem Jahr, in  denen ich ihre Ergüsse lesen durfte. Bleiben Sie bei Ihrem Lieblingsgegner und lassen sich nur nicht auf eine Diskussion ein - Ähnliches habe  ich Ihnen damals schon geschrieben.

@jacky


>Wie von Sascha bemerkt, das Beispiel ist auch meines Erachtens 
> reichlich krumm und wird zu keinem Ergebnis führen, aber in einer 
> Kneipe weiß ich von Anfang an was mich der Spaß kostet. Der Kellner 
> legt mir keinen gefaltenen Zettel mit irgendwelchen AGB´s auf den 
> Tresen, in denen dann der Preis so gut wie möglich versteckt ist.

Der Vergleich hinkt, deswegen bin ich auch nicht weiter darauf eingegangen. 
Du unterstellst hier aber ein "unterschieben" - zeig mit dies bitte bei den aktuellen Dialern!


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2004)

Das Bierbeispiel ist tatsächlich etwas blöde und  weit hergeholt, aber ich habe ein besseres Beispiel parat, das mit dem Internet und den Dienstleistungen hinter den Dialern passt.

Ich war gestern im griechischen Restaurant.

Betreten des Lokals das erste OK.
Fragen nach nem freien Tisch, das zweite OK
Lesen der Speisekarte und bestellen der Speisen, das dritte OK.

Nun, vor der Speise wurde mir ein unbestellter Ouzo kredenzt.
Das ist in griechischen Lokalen so üblich und der braucht nicht bezahlt zu werden.
Nach dem Essen dann die Rechnung und der Ouzo taucht  nicht darauf auf.
Das ist der normale Vorgang beim Griechen.

Sollte er aber plötzlich dann den Ouzo bezahlt haben wollen, weil er mir den ja brachte und ich ihn getrunken habe, kommt er nicht damit durch, weil ich ihn nicht bestellte und ich auch davon ausgehen konnte, das er umsonst ist.
Auch wenn er mich darauf hinwies, das er mir nun nen Ouzo auf den Tisch stellt und extra darauf hinwies, das genau dieses hinstellen ein kostenloser Dienst sei, gehe ich immer noch nicht davon aus, das ich den Ouzo nun aber bezahlen soll.

Im Internet siehts oft so ähnlich aus. Ich suche irgendwelche "Malvorlagen" und gebe im Suchbegriff *kostenlos* ein und bekomme viele Angebote, die alle schreien, sie seien kostenlos, ich benötige dazu trotzdem nur ein kostenloses Zugangstool, damit ich auf dern Server zugreifen kann.  Dann gehe ich auch davon aus, das es kostenlos ist, wenn ich nicht dauergast bei Computerbetrug bin  , auch wenn ich 3 mal OK eingab. Naja und die Preisangabe auf dem Zugangstool klein und ganz unten??

Selbst wenn beim Griechen ein klitzekleines Etikett am Boden des Ouzoglases kleben würde, wo 1,90 steht, gehe ich nicht davon aus, das ich das zahlen soll, wenn ich es überhaupt sehe 

So ist wohl die Realität mit dem Internet zu vergleichen. Wenn nun groß auf der Karte stehen würde, das alle Ouzos 1,90 kosten, und das auch die ersten unbestellten zu zahlen sind und das auch wirklich groß und ich vom Ober nochmal extra deutlich darauf hingewiesen werde, das der nun von ihm gebrachte Ouzo bezahlt werden muss, wenn ich ihn trinke, dann steht mir die bewusste Entscheidung zu, das Angebot anzunehmen oder abzulehnen. Aber bisher habe ich das im Internet so nicht gesehen. Zumindest nicht auf den Seiten, wo ich mich rumtreibe und die mir ungefragt serviert werden.

Und bevor nun einer Fragt, ob ich im Internet denn immer eine Rechnung bekomme. Ja am ende wird die Dienstleistung fürs Internetbereitstellen immer von meinem Konto abgebucht. Also gehe ich davon aus, das damit alle Leistungen abgegolten sind, wenn ich nicht deutlich auf extrakosten hingewiesen wurde bzw. diese ablehnte.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> > Also gehe ich davon aus, das damit alle Leistungen abgegolten sind, wenn ich nicht deutlich auf extrakosten hingewiesen wurde bzw. diese ablehnte.
> 
> 
> 
> Auch wenn ich das Angebot Malvorlagen.de für unanständig halte ... es ist sogar eine doppelte Preisangabe vorhaden.



Moin Tobi,

na dann sind wir uns ja zumindest bei dem einen einig, wenn ich die Preisangabe sehe und ablehne und nichts bezahlen muss, weil ich ablehnte.

Im Übrigen war nicht speziell die von dir genannte Seite gemeint, sondern allgemeinen das Ergebniss der Suche nach Malvorlagen mit *kostenlos*.  



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist der Verbraucher verpflichtet sich vor einem Vertragseingang genau zu informieren.



Auch darin stimme ich dir zu. 
Nur muss der Verbraucher die Informationen auf den üblichen Wegen erhalten können und nicht dazu extra eine Detektei angagieren zu müssen  

Wer also offene frei ersichtliche Vertragsverhältnisse vorgesetzt bekommt, mit nicht kryptisch verschlüsselten Preisangaben und diese Dienste nutzt, der soll die dann bitte auch zahlen.

Wobei folgender Hinweis beim ersten OK-Fenster hinter Anbieterinformationen


Nummer:  	090090001214 für 29,95 EUR je Einwahl aus dem deutschen Festnetz
tatsächlich mal ne schöne saubere lesbare Preisinfo ist. 
noch schöner wäre diese Zeile aber so unter dem OK Fenster , damit auch Kinder das sofort sehen


----------



## sherlock70 (5 Mai 2004)

*Ist doch ganz einfach.*

Bei aller Philosophiererei ist doch eines ganz offensichtlich. Wenn ein Dialer wirklich seriös sein soll, dann hat er deutlich zu zeigen, was er kosten soll. 
Alles andere ist schlicht und einfach Betrug. Und wenn es die Gerichte anders sehen, sollen sie endlich selber mal im Internet nach einer kostenlosen Malvorlage (oder sonstwas) suchen. 
Die Verbindungskosten in irgendeiner anderen Nummer zu verstecken ist nicht aus einer Notwendigkeit geboren, sondern einfach nur damit sie übersehen werden.

So siehts aus...

Sherlock


----------



## Marnie (5 Mai 2004)

Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, zum Thema:
> Nein, bei mir funktioniert nicht Alles anders!
> Zum Thema Kneipe:
> Wenn ich es nicht bestellt habe, gebe ich es zurück. Wenn du es anders machst, muss ich da nichts mehr zu sagen ...  Rechtlich kann ich das nicht werten, da mir das juristische Wissen fehlt.  Da kann ich nur auf den gesunden Menschenverstand des Wirtes tippen ... oder ggf des Richters.
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Mai 2004)

Da ist aber einiges ziemlich wirres drin:





			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit RTL - Ruf mich an, bis zu EUR XXX zu gewinnen (ich sehs gerade uns kotze, Schema 9Live)... RTL Mittag Quiz, Deutschland findet keinen Superstar usw?
> Ja klar, der Anruf kostet "nur" 49 Cent.
> Eben: NUR!
> Da regt sich keiner auf ..



Falsch. Einige Verbraucherzentralen haben bereits abgemahnt und es sind auch schon Prozesse gelaufen, die für die Fernsehmacher negativ ausgingen.
Das ist nur nicht Thema dieses Forums - wir sind hier nicht bei "Verbraucherschutz an allen Fronten".



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bei einem Notebook mit 3GHz geworben wird, weiss jeder FACHKUNDIGE, dass es sich um eine Desktop CPU handelt. Damit um einen Oberschenkelwärmer, mit Akkulaufzeiten < 90 Minuten usw.
> Der Dummuser sagt "boah, geil, 3 Ghz!" und guckt etwas blöde, wenn er auf der Fahrt von HH nach M nach 90 Minuten nix mehr machen kann, der Kollege mit dem Centrino  aber 6h arbeitet.
> Also? FACHKUNDIG!
> Wer keine Ahnung hat, soll sich beraten lassen!



Aber doch nicht vor dem Dialernutzen, oder? Meinst du das wirklich Ernst? Zertifizierte Grundausbildung zur Internetnutzung?



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Gleiches gilt für das Internet. Wer der Meinung ist, dort ist alles umsonst und er muss nur das tun, was auf dem Bildschirm steht ... tja, dem ist halt nicht zu helfen.



Folgende Frage:
1. Fenster: "Sie laden hier ein Programm herunter, mit dem Sie die Seite XXX betrachten können. Die bestehende Internetverbindung wird getrennt und durch eine Verbindung zur Nummer 09009xxx ersetzt, die Sie 29,95 € pro Einwahl in das Internet kosten wird. Möchten Sie dies? [OK]"

2. Fenster: ""Sie laden hier ein Programm herunter, mit dem Sie die Seite XXX betrachten können. Die bestehende Internetverbindung wird getrennt und durch eine Verbindung zur Nummer 09009xxx ersetzt, die Sie 29,95 € pro Einwahl in das Internet kosten wird. Möchten Sie dies wirklich? [OK]"

3. Fenster: ""Sie laden hier ein Programm herunter, mit dem Sie die Seite XXX betrachten können. Die bestehende Internetverbindung wird getrennt und durch eine Verbindung zur Nummer 09009xxx ersetzt, die Sie 29,95 € pro Einwahl in das Internet kosten wird. Wenn Sie jetzt OK tippen, beginnt der Download des Programms zur kostenpflichtigen Verbindungsänderung. Möchten Sie dies wirklich? [OK]"

Und der Text in allen drei Fenstern einer durchgängigen Schrifttype und -größe, wie üblich von oben links nach unten rechts, und komplett im Fenster sichtbar.

*Wo ist eigentlich das Problem? *

Anders herum: Jeder, der seine Fenster nicht so schön einfach und transparent gestaltet, muss sich von mir den Anwurf gefallen lassen, dies bewusst und zielgerichtet anders zu gestalten - warum wird denn eigentlich anders gestaltet, bitte?


----------



## sherlock70 (5 Mai 2004)

*Sag ich doch...*



			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Anders herum: Jeder, der seine Fenster nicht so schön einfach und transparent gestaltet, muss sich von mir den Anwurf gefallen lassen, dies bewusst und zielgerichtet anders zu gestalten - warum wird denn eigentlich anders gestaltet, bitte?



Ganz meine Meinung: Wer meint die geforderten Angaben verstecken zu müssen, ist mindestens unseriös, meistens jedoch versucht er sich als Betrüger.

Sherlock


----------



## Rex Cramer (5 Mai 2004)

Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> >Wieso denn 3x das Gleiche? Um den Nutzer mürbe zu machen? Die
> > Frage bleibt immer noch, worin der Service besteht. Da liegt das
> > Problem und da kann sich der Nutzer auch nach dem hundertsten OK
> > noch abgezockt fühlen. Nicht selten zu recht, oder?
> ...


Also in der Verfügung, die diesen Punkt behandelt, steht was ganz anderes: Bezug, Installation und Aktivierung bedürfen der expliziten Zustimmung. Das ist für mich etwas ganz anderes und hat nichts mit blindem Aktionismus zu tun. Aber man kann immer wieder staunen, was die Herren Mehrwertverdiener draus zu zaubern wissen. Bezug und Aktivierung sind schließlich völlig gratis und kostenlos...



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, beim Dialer nicht, da die Leistung erbracht worden ist und nicht
> zurückgefordert werden kann.


Ich habe das ungute Gefühl, dass Du genau die Gesetze, aus denen Du in irgendeiner Weise einen Vorteil ziehen kannst, sehr genau verstehst und plötzlich gar nicht so "Laie" bist.



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Fernabsatzgesetz, netter Stichpunkt......
> Da sind wir beim gleichen Thema, wie bei den Dialern auch. Schutz des Kunden ist schön, gut und wichtig. Aber wer schützt den Händler vor betrügerischen Kunden? Naja, das ist eine andere Baustelle, aber genauso auf unsere unfähigen, nach Populismus heischenden, Politiker zurückzuführen. (Ich kann Dir da gerne Statistiken eines Kollegen zu geben!).


Der Händler hat im Rahmen der Gesetzgebung recht wirkungsvolle Mittel, sich vor betrügerischen Kunden zu schützen. Vor allem anderen: Er muss nicht mit jedem Geschäfte machen. Die Mehrwertler wollen aber durch die Bank Dienstleister sein und ziehen einen Vorteil aus der Anonymität gegenüber Ihren Kunden. Die interessiert nicht einmal, ob der Kunde überhaupt liquide ist. Will ich das vermeiden, dann muss ich meinen Kunden besser kennenlernen und entsprechende Vorrichtungen in mein Zahlungsmittel einbauen. Der Haken dabei: Die Dialeranbieter und PP-Betreiber müssen mit Details rausrücken, die sie niemandem gerne auf die Nase binden. Ich halte es daher für äußerst schwachsinnig, über "betrügerische User" zu diskutieren, weil man die ja, genau wie den Unbedarften Nutzer extra einlädt.

Die Statistiken interessieren mich brennend. Für eine PN wäre ich echt dankbar, weil ich mir bis heute nicht ansatzweise vorstellen kann, welchen konkreten Schaden einem PP-Betreiber durch betrügerische Kunden entsteht. Vielleicht könntest Du es offen (anonymisiert) posten, damit sich auch andere Interessierte mal ein Bild machen könnten.



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Du sprichst bei der o.g. Bestellung von einer Order im Sinne des Fernabsatzgesetzes. Mag sein.
> Was ist mit RTL - Ruf mich an, bis zu EUR XXX zu gewinnen (ich sehs gerade uns kotze, Schema 9Live)... RTL Mittag Quiz, Deutschland findet keinen Superstar usw?
> Ja klar, der Anruf kostet "nur" 49 Cent.
> Eben: NUR!
> ...


Siehe Katzenhai...
Ich find´s Scheiße und tatsächlich tut sich da was im Hintergrund. Es gibt allerdings noch viel viel schlimmere Sachen in der Welt, die hier etwas weit vom Thema wegführen. Dummheit der User? Weder die, noch die "Bescheidenheit des Abzockers" ändern was am Tatbestand, oder?



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bei einem Notebook mit 3GHz geworben wird, weiss jeder FACHKUNDIGE, dass es sich um eine Desktop CPU handelt. Damit um einen Oberschenkelwärmer, mit Akkulaufzeiten < 90 Minuten usw.
> Der Dummuser sagt "boah, geil, 3 Ghz!" und guckt etwas blöde, wenn er auf der Fahrt von HH nach M nach 90 Minuten nix mehr machen kann, der Kollege mit dem Centrino aber 6h arbeitet.


Wenn mir 3Ghz wichtig sind, dann kann ich die kriegen. Wenn mir 6 Stunden Akkulaufzeit wichtig sind, dann such ich mir das passende Gerät. Aber ich beschwere mich nicht, dass meine Spülmaschine keinen Auflauf backen kann...
Siehe oben: Mit Dialern hat das weder etwas zu tun, noch ist es vergleichbar. Wir waren uns ja einig: Waren und Dienstleistungen...



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dann kommt der nächste (juristische, zum. für mich) Schritt:
> Wer ist dafür haftbar zu machen? Der Dialeranbieter (in meinen Augen ein Dienstleister, wie eine Bank auch), oder der der die Seite unterhält?


Sicherlich beide, wenn der Dialeranbieter wegschaut und weiter seine Zahlungsoption betrügerischen Anbietern zur Verfügung stellt, obwohl er gesicherte Kenntnis vom Handeln seiner "Geschäftspartner" hat. Aber da ist ja noch eine dritte Hand im Spiel: Der Netzbetreiber, der fordert und wenn man genau hinschaut, dann besteht mitunter überhaupt keine vertragliche Bindung zwischen "Kunden" und Inhalteanbieter...



			
				Interessierter Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hexenjagd wird zu verstärkten Auslandsdialern führen. War es nicht so in letzter Zeit?
> Warum nimmt ein Herr Vill nur seinen Lieblingsgegner aufs Korn, während es doch deutlich lohnendere, weil illegal arbeitende, Anbieter gibt.


Es gibt durchaus einen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen der Verschärfung der gesetzlichen Vorgaben und einem plötzlichen Wachstum dieses "Marktes" im illegalen Bereich. Allerdings bedeutet das nicht, dass automatisch noch mehr Dialeranbieter hier ihre Chance sehen. Deine Theorie zeigt jedoch klar, dass unter den ach so seriösen Anbietern deutlich mehr Taschendiebe zu finden sind, als bisher vermutet. Es zeigt auch, dass der Ansatz bisher richtig ist, allerdings die Konsequenzen noch nicht weitreichend genug. Dem Betrogenen ist es ziemlich egal, ob er von einem deutschen oder ausländischen Betrüger über´s Ohr gehauen wurde.


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dazu passt das Urteil des AG Neumünster mit den Ausschnitten:


> Durch § 15 TKV ist ein eigenes Einziehungsrecht der Zedentin nicht begründet worden. In § 15 Abs. 1 TKV heißt es, dass der Netzbetreiber "eine Rechnung zu erstellen [hat], die auch die Entgelte für Verbindungen ausweist, die durch Anwahl anderer Anbieter von Netzdienstleistungen über den Netzzugang des Kunden entstehen". Zusätzlich ordnet die Vorschrift die befreiende Wirkung einer Zahlung an den Rechnungsersteller an. Zweck der Norm ist es, dem Endkunden eine einheitliche Rechnung für alle von ihm in Anspruch genommenen Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen zu verschaffen und ihn so davor zu schützen, eine Vielzahl von Rechnungen verschiedener Anbieter zu erhalten und einzeln bezahlen zu müssen.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Originaltext der Rechnungsstelle ist originell verdreht.
> 
> Es wird keine Rufnummer abgeschaltet, sondern ein Dialer, der die gesetzlichen Anforderungen nach Ansicht der RegTP nicht erfüllt, wurde rückwirkend ausgemustert mit der Konsequenz, dass für Verbraucher keine Zahlungspflicht besteht (Sagt die RegTP).
> 
> ...



Der Inhalteanbieter wird die Kosten für seine Leistung vom Kunden einfordern. Unerheblich ist bei der Nutzung der Dienstleistung die Zahlungsart. Die Ansprüche des Inhalteanbieters gegenüber des Nutzers verfallen nicht durch eine Nichtregistrierung des Dialers. Der Anspruch verfällt maximal gegenüber dem Dialeranbieter. Bei Rückzahlung der Telekom werden nun also die Forderungen direkt vom Inhalteanbieter und/oder eines beauftragtem Inkassobüros durchgesetzt. Man muss abwarten, wie dabei die entsprechenden Gerichte entscheiden. Zivilrechtlich hat ein Durchsetzen des Anspruchs durchaus Erfolgsaussichten. Ob die Regtp der Ansicht ist, das der Nutzer keine Zahlungsverpflichtung gegenüber dem Dialeranbieter hat, spielt beim Vertragsverhältniss zwischen Nutzer und Dienstleister (Inhalteanbieter) keine Rolle.

Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Ist das keine Bestellung?
> 
> 
> 
> Es bringt wenig, dieses krumme Beispiel weiter fortzusetzen. Die Beschwerden über bestellte Biere sind ja ebenso selten wie Beschwerden über legale, gesetzeskonforme und korrekt mit dem Preis ausgezeichnete Dialerangebote. Letztlich geht es ja eher um Kneipen, denen von der Gewerbeaufsicht nachträglich die Erlaubnis zum Ausschank entzogen wurde, weil sie a) verdünntes Bier, oder b) trotz gegenteiliger Versicherung keine korrekte Speise- und Getränkekarte haben, oder c) draußen kostenloses Bier versprechen und drinnen 29,90 Euro pro Halbe verlangen...



Und alle, die mal in dieser Kneipe ein Bier getrunken haben, bekommen jetzt ihr Geld zurück. Das glaubt Ihr nicht selber, oder?

Uwe


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Der Inhalteanbieter wird die Kosten für seine Leistung vom Kunden einfordern. Unerheblich ist bei der Nutzung der Dienstleistung die Zahlungsart. Die Ansprüche des Inhalteanbieters gegenüber des Nutzers verfallen nicht durch eine Nichtregistrierung des Dialers. Der Anspruch verfällt maximal gegenüber dem Dialeranbieter. Bei Rückzahlung der Telekom werden nun also die Forderungen direkt vom Inhalteanbieter und/oder eines beauftragtem Inkassobüros durchgesetzt. Man muss abwarten, wie dabei die entsprechenden Gerichte entscheiden. Zivilrechtlich hat ein Durchsetzen des Anspruchs durchaus Erfolgsaussichten. Ob die Regtp der Ansicht ist, das der Nutzer keine Zahlungsverpflichtung gegenüber dem Dialeranbieter hat, spielt beim Vertragsverhältniss zwischen Nutzer und Dienstleister (Inhalteanbieter) keine Rolle.
> Uwe



Da bin ich aber auf den Sachvortrag gespannt. Vertragschluss. Culpa in contrahendo. Ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung (hier besonders pikant: die Ermittlung des Wertes der Dienstleistung). 
Wegen der Schwierigkeiten beim Sachvortrag soll auf die Urteile bei DialerRecht verwiesen werden. Da scheitern viele Klagen bereits daran, dass in Zeiten vor der Registrierung von Dialern kein schlüssiger Anspruch geltend gemacht werden kann. Dann mal los.


----------



## Rex Cramer (5 Mai 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Der Inhalteanbieter wird die Kosten für seine Leistung vom Kunden einfordern.


Diese orakelhaften Blicke in die Zukunft erstaunen doch ein ums andere Mal. Ich vermute auch mal, dass Du von Schadenersatz träumst. Hier sehe ich, vor allem weil Dienstleister, die gleichen Probleme, wie Jurist. Was ist die Leistung überhaupt wert und wie kann der Inhalteanbieter einen Schaden nachweisen?



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ansprüche des Inhalteanbieters gegenüber des Nutzers verfallen nicht durch eine Nichtregistrierung des Dialers.


Dann schauen wir uns doch einmal die über den Dialer geregelten Ansprüche des Inhalteanbieters gegenüber dem Nutzer an. Da stelle ich schonmal fest, dass der Inhalteanbieter keinen vertraglich geregelten Vergütungsanspruch gegenüber dem Nutzer hat. Was für einen Anspruch könnte er dann gegenüber dem Nutzer haben? Was taugt als Anspruchsgrundlage? Schadensersatz? Ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung? Und schon haben wir wieder den gleichen Schlamassel: Was ist seine Leistung eigentlich wert?



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Rückzahlung der Telekom werden nun also die Forderungen direkt vom Inhalteanbieter und/oder eines beauftragtem Inkassobüros durchgesetzt.


Da träumst Du von. Boah, wird mir schwindlig. Die Telekom ist Forderungsinhaber. Dem Dialer wird die Registrierung entzogen und weil kein rechtlicher Grund mehr besteht, zahlt sie den Geschädigten die berechneten Entgelte zurück. Wie wird der Inhalteanbieter denn Inhaber einer Forderung, die ihm a) nie gehört hat und die b) sogar nach Auffassung des Forderungsinhabers (Telekom) nicht mehr besteht?



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die Regtp der Ansicht ist, das der Nutzer keine Zahlungsverpflichtung gegenüber dem Dialeranbieter hat, spielt beim Vertragsverhältniss zwischen Nutzer und Dienstleister (Inhalteanbieter) keine Rolle.


Jepp. Das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Nutzer und Inhalteanbieter, wenn überhaupt eines besteht, sieht keine Vergütung an den Inhalteanbieter vor. Das sagen sowohl die AGB des Netzbetreibers, wie auch die des Dialeranbieters. Der Inhalteanbieter richtet seinen Anspruch auf Vergütung ja gegen den Dialeranbieter, an den er sich verdingt hat. Deswegen gab es in der Vergangenheit auch so unheimlich viele Inhalteanbieter, die ihre angeblichen Forderungen vor Gericht gegen geprellte Anschlussinhaber durchgesetzt haben.

Es würde sinnvoller sein, den Dialeranbieter wegen seines unzulänglichen Zahlungsmittels in Anspruch zu nehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

> sascha schrieb:
> Letztlich geht es ja eher um Kneipen, denen von der Gewerbeaufsicht nachträglich die Erlaubnis zum Ausschank entzogen wurde, weil sie a) verdünntes Bier, oder b) trotz gegenteiliger Versicherung keine korrekte Speise- und Getränkekarte haben, oder c) draußen kostenloses Bier versprechen und drinnen 29,90 Euro pro Halbe verlangen...



*Uwe schrieb:*


> Und alle, die mal in dieser Kneipe ein Bier getrunken haben, bekommen jetzt ihr Geld zurück. Das glaubt Ihr nicht selber, oder?



Bist ein bisschen weltfremd, Uwe. Glaubst du denn ernsthaft, das überhaupt jemand das Bier bezahlt hätte?

Gruß wibu


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2004)

Im aktuellen Gesetzgebungsverfahren finden sich über die Befugnisse der RegTP noch einige Weiterungen. In der Bundestagsdrucksache 15/2674 findet sich für die Neufassung des TKG:


> §65 Befugnisse der Regulierungsbehörde
> (1) DieRegulierungsbehörde kann im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung Anordnungen und andere geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und der von ihrer teilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern sicherzustellen. Insbesondere kann die Regulierungsbehörde bei Nichterfüllung von gesetzlichen oder behördlich auferlegten Verpflichtungen die rechtswidrig genutzte Nummer entziehen. Sie soll ferner im Fall der gesicherten Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Nutzung einer Rufnummer gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen. Die Regulierungsbehörde kann den Rechnungsersteller bei gesicherter Kenntnis einer rechtswidrigen Nutzung auffordern, für diese Nummer keine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen. *Die Regulierungsbehörde kann in begründeten Ausnahmefällen Kategorien von Dialern verbieten; Einzelheiten des Verbotsverfahrens regelt die Regulierungsbehörde.*


Da hoffe ich mal, dass Malvorlagen-Dialer für Kinder eine schnell zu verbietende Kategorie sind. Weiter darf die RegTP ausdrücklich die Rechnungslegung verbieten.


> Teil 9
> Abgaben
> §140 Gebühren und Auslagen
> (1) Die Regulierungsbehörde erhebt für die folgenden Amtshandlungen Gebühren und Auslagen:
> ...


Dann hört hoffentlich die Registrierungsschwemme von Dialern unterhalb der Mindestanforderungen auf.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vertragsschluss ist eindeutig durch die AGB geregelt:

4.1. Vertragsschluss

Der Vertrag zwischen dem Endkunden und dem jeweiligen Web-Site-Inhaber und intexus wird durch das Zustandekommen der kostenpflichtigen Verbindung mit dem Angebot des Web-Site-Inhabers, geschlossen, d.h. durch die Einwahl der Software bei der Mehrwertnummer. Diese kostenpflichtige Einwahl erfolgt durch die Eingabe der Buchstaben „ok“ im Startfernster des Dialers. Soweit es die Telefonanlage des Endkunden erfordert, muss ein Wahlpräfix vorweg gewählt werden.

Dieser Vertrag ist als elektronisches Dokument ohne Unterschrift gültig.

Die Einwahl erfolgt über eine sog. Mehrwertrufnummer zum angezeigten Pauschal-Preis pro Einwahl bzw. zum angezeigten Preis pro Minute. Hierzu wird die vorhandene Internetverbindung zunächst getrennt und eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung über Mehrwertnummern (0900) aufgebaut

------------------------

Also Vertrag zwischen Endkunden und entspr. Web-Site-Inhabers hat überhaupt nichts mit einer Registrierung oder Nichtregistrierung zu tun. Es mag sein, das (in diesem Fall) Intexus kein Anspruch hat. Der Web-Site-Inhaber eindeutig schon. Mit der Einwahl hat der Endkunde einen Vertrag mit dem Inhalteanbieter geschlossen. Ob über einen Dialer, über eine manuell eingerichtete DFÜ-Verbindung, Telefon o.ä. spielt dabei keine Rolle. Ich sehe da sehr sehr gute Möglichkeiten (bei entsprechenden Beweisen der Nutzung z.B. Empfang von Klingeltönen) die Forderungen beizutreiben.

Uwe


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2004)

Sind die Forderungen für die zurückliegenden 400.000 Rücknahmen der Registrierung auch so beigetrieben worden?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rex Cramer (5 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also Vertrag zwischen Endkunden und entspr. Web-Site-Inhabers hat überhaupt nichts mit einer Registrierung oder Nichtregistrierung zu tun. Es mag sein, das (in diesem Fall) Intexus kein Anspruch hat. Der Web-Site-Inhaber eindeutig schon. Mit der Einwahl hat der Endkunde einen Vertrag mit dem Inhalteanbieter geschlossen. Ob über einen Dialer, über eine manuell eingerichtete DFÜ-Verbindung, Telefon o.ä. spielt dabei keine Rolle. Ich sehe da sehr sehr gute Möglichkeiten (bei entsprechenden Beweisen der Nutzung z.B. Empfang von Klingeltönen) die Forderungen beizutreiben.
> 
> Uwe



Ich zweifle ja nicht an einer Geschäftsbeziehung zwischen Inhalteanbieter und "Nutzer". Mich würde aber mal brennend interessieren, wo Du in den Geschäftsbedingungen von Intexus einen Vergütungsanspruch des Inhalteanbieters gegenüber dem Nutzer siehst. Ich kann den beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.

Die AGB haben an der richtigen Stelle übrigens auch eine sehr klare Auffassung dazu:



> 3. Vertragsbeziehungen
> 
> Hinsichtlich der Inanspruchnahme der von intexus zur Verfügung gestellten Buchungs- und Abrechnungsplattform und der Software für die einzelnen Zahlungsverfahren kommt mit der Einwahl des Endkunden *ausschließlich eine vertragliche Beziehung zwischen dem Endkunden und der intexus GmbH, Scharnweberstrasse 69, 12587 Berlin vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer Andreas Richter zustande.*



Ergo: Kein Vergütungsanspruch des Inhalteanbieters gegen den Nutzer.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Vergütungsanspruch aus der Softwarenutzung besteht nicht mehr. Aber aus der Einwahl. Die hat der Nutzer bewusst hergestellt. Egal ob mit Dialer oder per Telefon. Wenn jetzt auch noch eine "Nutzung" nachgewiesen wird (z.B. auch durch Traffic), besteht eine Zahlungsverpflichtung. Der Dialer ist "nur" ein Programm, welches eine Einwahl durch bewusstes Zutun des Nutzer herstellt. Die Nutzung entsteht bei der "Übertragung" von Daten. Das macht NICHT der Dialer. Das macht die ISDN-Karte und der Server des Inhalteanbieters. Also: Dialeranbieter ist raus. Inhalteanbieter kann Nutzer fordern.

Uwe


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Mai 2004)

Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Und alle, die mal in dieser Kneipe ein Bier getrunken haben, bekommen jetzt ihr Geld zurück. Das glaubt Ihr nicht selber, oder?



Doch, Uwe, genau das glauben wir!

So funktioniert nämlich in Deutschland unser Rechtssystem (von gesetzlichen Besonderheiten wie Entreicherung etc. hier mal abgesehen). Ob viele diese Rechte geltend machen oder nicht, ändert nix an der rechtlichen Wertung - Justitia trägt Augenklappe.

Und zur Eingrenzung deines Zeitworts "mal" gibt's ja Verjährungsregeln - mal gefragt, wozu die so eigentlich erfunden wurden?


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2004)

> Also: Dialeranbieter ist raus. Inhalteanbieter kann Nutzer fordern.


Das wäre doch die Lösung. Warum überhaupt Zusatzleistungen über die Telefonabrechnung wälzen? Der Inhalteanbieter schickt eine Rechnung. So einfach geht das.

Eine Frage: Welche der im Haushalt lebenden Personen, die sich den gleichen Telefonanschluss teilen, bekommt denn die Rechnung?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Also: Dialeranbieter ist raus. Inhalteanbieter kann Nutzer fordern.
> 
> 
> Das wäre doch die Lösung. Warum überhaupt Zusatzleistungen über die Telefonabrechnung wälzen? Der Inhalteanbieter schickt eine Rechnung. So einfach geht das.
> ...



Laut Anscheinsbeweis der Anschlussinhaber. Wenn der es nicht gewesen ist: Entweder hat er die Erlaubniss erteilt - dann wieder der Anschlussinhaber oder aber er hat nicht die Erlaubniss erteilt - er muss erts mal zahlen und kann dann zivilrechtlich den Betrag vom wirklichen Nutzer einklagen.
Der Inhalteanbieter hat keine Möglichkeit den wirklichen Nutzer zu verifizieren - dadurch greift der Anscheinsbeweis und man kann und muss vom "nutzen" oder "konsumieren" oder auch "bestellen" des Anschlussinhabers ausgehen.

Uwe


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2004)

Nanu, der Inhalteanbieter hat einen Vertrag und weiß nicht, mit wem? Wie geht das? Am Ende war es der Junge vom Nachbarn. Wie kann der Inhalteanbieter denn nachweisen, dass er einen Vertrag hat?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2004)

[quote="Icke" Uwe]Also: Dialeranbieter ist raus. Inhalteanbieter kann Nutzer fordern.[/quote]und daraufhin


			
				dvill mit Ironie schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre doch die Lösung. Warum überhaupt Zusatzleistungen über die Telefonabrechnung wälzen? Der Inhalteanbieter schickt eine Rechnung. So einfach geht das.


Das geht eben nicht! Da hier Internetinhalte (gem. TDG) abgerechnet werden, müssen 09009er Nummern mit registrierten Anwendungen gemäß TKG verwendet werden. Anderenfalls müsste sich der Inhalteanbieter der Abrechnung via Lastschrift, Kreditkarte o. ä. bedienen und eben nicht mit Dialern.
Wohin so eine illegale Mischkonstellation führt, machen uns gerade die schlauen Dänen vor - aber dänen werden wir es wirklich zeigen!


----------



## Rex Cramer (5 Mai 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Vergütungsanspruch aus der Softwarenutzung besteht nicht mehr. Aber aus der Einwahl. Die hat der Nutzer bewusst hergestellt. Egal ob mit Dialer oder per Telefon. Wenn jetzt auch noch eine "Nutzung" nachgewiesen wird (z.B. auch durch Traffic), besteht eine Zahlungsverpflichtung. Der Dialer ist "nur" ein Programm, welches eine Einwahl durch bewusstes Zutun des Nutzer herstellt. Die Nutzung entsteht bei der "Übertragung" von Daten. Das macht NICHT der Dialer. Das macht die ISDN-Karte und der Server des Inhalteanbieters. Also: Dialeranbieter ist raus. Inhalteanbieter kann Nutzer fordern.
> 
> Uwe



Alles im grünen Bereich bei Dir? 
"Mit Telefon" (über 09009?) bestünde doch bereits das Problem, dass der Anbieter nachweisen müsste, wie der Preis Vertragsinhalt geworden ist. Dann müsste er natürlich auch nachweisen, dass der "Nutzer" die AGB eingesehen hat. Traffic ist sicherlich kein Nachweis für die Nutzung eines konkreten Angebots...

Aber bleiben wir mal bei den AGB:



> 2. Leistungsgegenstand
> 
> Die intexus GmbH – im Folgenden intexus genannt - räumt dem Endkunde die Nutzung ihres Zahlungssystems ein. *intexus stellt dem Endkunde Zugriffszeiten zu Datenbanken durch Einsatz eines Dialers zur Verfügung und rechnet diese Dienstleistung über eine Mehrwertnummer ab, die über die Software von intexus angewählt wird.*



Da steht doch ziemlich deutlich, worin die Leistung besteht und wie und durch wen sie abgerechnet wird, oder? Die AGB sagen aber auch genauer aus, was und wie abgerechnet wird:




> *Der Dialer ist eine Zugangssoftware, die es dem Endkunde ermöglicht schnell, anonym und zuverlässig auf ein Angebot zuzugreifen.* Eine einfache und zuverlässige Abrechnung ist möglich, da Geldtransaktionen direkt über eine kostenpflichtige Nummer — und damit über die Kundenrechnung der jeweiligen Telefongesellschaft — abgerechnet werden.



Ein Angebot? Dabei handelt es sich um das Angebot des Inhalteanbieters, das meistens fehlt, weil die ja keine konkreten machen wollen. Die werben und bewerben ja nur ganz doll.

Aber wenn Deine Hirnwindungen Dir sagen, dass ein Vergütungsanspruch des Inhalteanbieters aus Gesetz und/oder Vertrag gegen den "Nutzer" besteht, dann will ich Dich in dem Glauben lassen.

Allerdings bin ich auf die erste Klatsche gespannt, wenn ein Inhalteanbieter vom Netzbetreiber/Dialeranbieter personenbezogene Daten für eine solche Abrechnung erhält. Da freuen wir uns doch alle wie wahnsinnig drauf, wenn Lollek und Bollek so ganz ohne Probleme an Daten kommen, die sie gar nicht haben dürfen. Alles so schön anonym, gelle?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings bin ich auf die erste Klatsche gespannt, wenn ein Inhalteanbieter vom Netzbetreiber/Dialeranbieter personenbezogene Daten für eine solche Abrechnung erhält. Da freuen wir uns doch alle wie wahnsinnig drauf, wenn Lollek und Bollek so ganz ohne Probleme an Daten kommen, die sie gar nicht haben dürfen. Alles so schön anonym, gelle?


Zumal: Wer sonst soll wissen, was da gedienstleistet wurde, wenn nicht der Inhalteanbieter? Bei inaktuellen Währungsumrechnungen für pauschal 29,95 € stelle ich mir die Argumentation äußerst witzig vor.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Nanu, der Inhalteanbieter hat einen Vertrag und weiß nicht, mit wem? Wie geht das? Am Ende war es der Junge vom Nachbarn. Wie kann der Inhalteanbieter denn nachweisen, dass er einen Vertrag hat?
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Der Inhalteanbieter weiss eben ganz genau mit wem: Dem Anschlussinhaber. Aber immerhin wird ja nun schon eingeräumt, das es einen Vertrag gibt. Wir sind also schon einen Schritt weiter.
So. Der Inhalteanbieter hat einen Vertrag mit dem Nutzer, der Nutzer hat nun aber keinen Vertrag mehr mit dem Dialeranbieter. Der Dialeranbieter gibt die A-Teilnehmerdaten dem Inhalteanbieter (Da er ja berechtigte Forderungen nachweisen kann, darf der Dialeranbieter das auch (siehe TKG -Abrechnungsklausel)) und der treibt bei.
Also ist die Auskunft der Regtp (es besteht keine Zahlungspflicht) so nicht ganz richtig. Gegenüber dem Dialeranbieter besteht keine - aber gegenüber dem Inhalteanbieter.
Hier mal ein Beispiel (Auch wenn es etwas hinkt und hier gleich wieder aufgeheult wird):

Ich esse im Lokal ein Schnitzel und bezahl es mit meiner AMEX. Die ist defekt, geklaut oder gefälscht und wird natürlich vom POS zurückgewiesen. Verzichtet jetzt der Wirt auf seine Forderung? Nein. Er bekommt sein Geld garantiert. Bar, per Überweisung oder mit einem Titel.
Kreditkarte ist raus. Die Forderung bleibt bestehen.

Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Rex Cramer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir bewerten jetzt mal nicht die Leistung oder den Wert des Inhaltes. Es geht erstmal um die Forderungskette. Und da werden Gerichte bald sehr sehr viel zu tun haben. Es wird "gute" und "nichtgute" Urteile geben. Aber eins ist klar: Es gibt keinen Freibrief für Sprüche ala: Ich muss nicht zahlen weil der Dialer JETZT nicht mehr registriert ist. Das werden wir sehen.

Uwe


----------



## Rex Cramer (5 Mai 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Der Inhalteanbieter hat einen Vertrag mit dem Nutzer, der Nutzer hat nun aber keinen Vertrag mehr mit dem Dialeranbieter. Der Dialeranbieter gibt die A-Teilnehmerdaten dem Inhalteanbieter (Da er ja berechtigte Forderungen nachweisen kann, darf der Dialeranbieter das auch (siehe TKG -Abrechnungsklausel)) und der treibt bei.


Pressmist in Dosen.
Wo ist der Vertrag mit dem Dialeranbieter denn hin?
Wo ist der Vergütungsanspruch des Inhalteanbieters geregelt?
Welche "TKG-Abrechnungsklausel"?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wir bewerten jetzt mal nicht die Leistung oder den Wert des Inhaltes. Es geht erstmal um die Forderungskette. Und da werden Gerichte bald sehr sehr viel zu tun haben. Es wird "gute" und "nichtgute" Urteile geben. Aber eins ist klar: Es gibt keinen Freibrief für Sprüche ala: Ich muss nicht zahlen weil der Dialer JETZT nicht mehr registriert ist. Das werden wir sehen.


Du hast die Glaskugel. Ganz nebenbei: Schreibst Du die Newsletter für Mainpean? Da stehen auch immer so tolle Durchhalteparolen drunter.


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Mai 2004)

Nicht schimpfen - 

ich habe dafür "Pressmist in Dosen" lernen dürfen - und rolle weiter 

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

@Uwe 
Der Kommentar:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/13484/0

alles was man dazu sagen möchte...., besonders der Abschnitt:

2003 – was bisher geschah…


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kommentar:
> 
> http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/13484/0
> 
> alles was man dazu sagen möchte....



Auf der Seite sind ja gleich zwei Fouls auf ein mal!
1. Flash-Werbung
2. Auch noch für Freenet, die teilen der Dialermafia offenbar recht nahe stehen.

Onlinekosten,de hat jetzt ein Akzeptanzproblem mit mir. :steinigung: 

MfG
L.


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Der Inhalteanbieter weiss eben ganz genau mit wem: Dem Anschlussinhaber.


Der Anschlussinhaber hat einen Vertrag mit seiner Telefongesellschaft und mag hierüber für Telefongebühren haftbar sein, die eventuell nicht von ihm verursacht wurden.

Bereits für Computer-Einwahlen zu 0900-Nummern gehen die Gerichte *nicht* vom Anscheinsbeweis aus. Im Gegenteil, dieser wird stark überwiegend verneint.

Für die Sprach- oder Dateninhalte, die andere im Rahmen einer wertneutralen Nachbarschaftshilfe über seinen Anschluss versenden, kann ich mir die Haftung eher nicht vorstellen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Fidul (6 Mai 2004)

Mal anders gefragt: Hätte nicht der Inhalteanbieter Ansprüche gegen den Dialerhersteller, wenn sich dessen Progrämmchen trotz gegenteiliger Aussagen als illegal herausstellt und deshalb das Geld futsch ist?


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 Mai 2004)

@Fidul:

Wenn der Dialeranbieter wider besseres Wissen (was anhand der eidesstattlichen Erklärung ja leicht nachweisbar ist), illegalen Mist registriert hat, dann ist er ja für den entstandenen Schaden verantwortlich. Aber den Inhalteanbietern kann das sowieso egal sein. Die kriegen ja eh alles stornofrei.

RegTP - setzt Maßstäbe, die ihres Gleichen suchen


----------



## galdikas (6 Mai 2004)

Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Vergütungsanspruch aus der Softwarenutzung besteht nicht mehr.



Du meinst: Ein Vergütungsanspruch aus einem Vertrag mit dem Abrechnungsunternehmen (über die Dienstleistung: Ermöglichen des Zugriffs auf Datein auf Server x) bei Ausführung dieser Leistung besteht nicht mehr.



			
				Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Aber aus der Einwahl. Die hat der Nutzer bewusst hergestellt. Egal ob mit Dialer oder per Telefon.



Aber wenn der Anbieter von Diensten (die sich nicht nur in der reinen Telekommunikationsleistung "Verbindungsherstellung zwischen zwei TK-Anschlüssen" erschöpfen, oder in der grundlegenden Leistung "Ermöglichung des Zugriffs auf servergespeicherte Dateien von einem Rechner aus, der via Internet mit dem Server verbunden ist") eine vertragliche Vergütung für seine Diensteerbringung beanspruchen will, dann muß er belegen
- weshalb die Tatsache eines Einwahlvorgangs belegen soll, daß irgendjemand (wer?) ihm damit einen Vertrag über diese Diensteerbringung ( Filmvorführung? Beratung? Datenbankrecherche? Bildbearbeitung? Klingeltonherstellung? usw.) anbieten wollte.

Ein schlichter Einwahlvorgang beweist dem ersten Anschein nach zunächst "nur" die Beauftragung des TK-Unternehmens mit der Weiterleitung des Einwahlsignals an den angewählten Zielanschluß und -soweit der Angerufene den Anruf entgegennimmt- mit der Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung der TK-Verbindung.

Dagegen spricht ein -nachgewiesener- Einwahlvorgang dem ersten Anschein (noch) nicht für die Erwiesenheit der Tatsache, daß ein mit diesem Anschluß verbundener Rechnerbenutzer dadurch seinen Willen gegenüber einem Dialeranbieter bekundet hätte, auf der Grundlage einer TK-Verbindung die Möglichkeit zum Zugriff auf Serverdaten vom Nutzerrechner aus zu schaffen. 

Und noch weniger kann schon ein Wählsignal dem ersten Anschein nach bereits die Abgabe einer Wiilenserklärung gegenüber demjenigen belegen, der seine Dienste auf der Grundlage einer Verbindung zwischen Nutzerrechner und Server erbringt, und zwar auf den Inhalt des Dienstes gerichtet, und nicht lediglich auf die vom Diensteinhalt völlig losgelöste TK- oder Rechnerverbindung. 

Damit der Diensteanbieter schon aus der einfachen Anwahl seiner Mehrwert-Nummer auf eine Dienstebestellung schließen dürfte, müßte er zuvor die Umstände aufzeigen, welche ihn zu einem so weitgehenden Verständnis eines auf seinem Anschluß eintreffenden Signals berechtigen sollen. Erst wenn er vertrauensvoll (schon) jedes Klingeln seines Telephonanschlusses als bewußte Dienstebestellung auffassen dürfte, könnte er einen vertraglichen(!) Vergütungsanspruch einfordern, wenn er umgehend seine Dienste erbringt.



			
				Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jetzt auch noch eine "Nutzung" nachgewiesen wird (z.B. auch durch Traffic), besteht eine Zahlungsverpflichtung.



Ein vertraglicher Vergütungsanspruch besteht "durch" die Erbringung der Leistung, sondern frühestens dann, wenn sie in Erfüllung eines Vertrags erbracht wird. Und meiner Ansicht nach muß differenziert werden:
- durch Herstellung der TK-Verbindung entsteht ohne weiteres ein vertraglicher TK-Vergütungsanspruch (weil der Netzbetreiber nach Treu und Glauben in eine entsprechende Bedeutung eines Einwahlsignals vertrauen darf

- durch Schaffen einer Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf servergespeicherte Dateien entsteht (noch) kein vertraglicher Vergütungsanspruch (es sei denn, der Erbringer dieser über die reine TK-Leistung hinausgehenden Dienste wäre den Umständen nach zu einem solch (vorschnellen) Vertrauen in eine solche Bedeutung eines einghenden Anrufs berechtigt).

- durch Erbringung der Mehrwert-Dienste entsteht (noch) kein vertraglicher Mehrwertvergütungsanspruch (wenn nicht der Diensteanbieter nachweisen kann, weshalb sein Vertrauen in den willensmängelfreien Bestellcharakter eines auf seinem Anschluß eingehenden Anrufs gerechtfertigt erscheinen müssen.)

Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, daß ein sich andialern-lassender Diensteanbieter (noch) kein Vertrauen allein mit dem Hinweis auf die Tatsache beanspruchen kann, ein Anwahlprogramm zur Registrierung angemeldet bzw. seine Vertrauenswürdigkeit "versichert" zu haben.

gal.


----------

